# Solar power in Spain



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Article about solar power in Spain and where it's at now.

After Boom and Bust, Solar Power Has a Place in the Spanish Sun - NYTimes.com


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Interesting. More or less re-inforces what we have already assumed on a domestic basis, that PV systems are too expensive to repay their initial outlay within a reasonable time (e.g. before they are worn out). Only option as i see it to exploit sun here in Spain is for heating purposes.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Years ago when I went on holiday to Greece and Spain I always wondered why Greece was full of solar panels on the roofs of hotels, houses etc and yet in Spain I saw very few. I have never seen them here in Egypt.. there might be some but I have never seen them.

Maiden


----------

